# ATV Plow wings and pull plow 2.0



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Finally got some snow to test out some things. Front plow I installed a chunk of 2" black pvc sewer line over the steel cutting edge, proved to work perfectly for floating up on top of gravel driveways without moving all the rock. This storm dumped about 12" on our area, so with the wings on front blade had to scalp it first to cut snow depth down then plow normally.







Thhis rear plow is my second version I made, PP(pull plow)1.0 was overbuilt, very heavy, steel cutting edges and was a bad mofo cleaning any surface down to black top/concrete, then left some rust marks next spring where the cutting edges scratched the concrete; plus needed a 80lb bag of concrete on my front rack to counter weight of pull plow hanging off rear of machine so I could steer with front blade down and rear blade up. New pull plow2.0 I just had 10ga metal bent and I installed a rib across back then installed urethane cutting edge. Thecutting edge works alright, no scratching concrete, but this new plow doesn't clean to pavement no matter what like my other one does no matter if I put it in float or with down pressure, so thinking a lot has to do with the cutting edge thickness of the urethane making it want to float/ride up since it's 3/4" wide vs 3/16" like my other PP





Just for reference to guys that haven't see it before, the set up looks like this


----------



## Chevy2500 (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks good!


----------

